# Showline Breeders in Miami



## troy_mia (May 26, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am looking to get a Showline GSD. Can anyone recommend me any good reputable gsd breeders close to Miami? 

It will be purely for companion but I just want to have a very nice looking one , hence a showline gsd. I am fine with spending around 1 to 1.5k on it.

Thanks.

Troy.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

IDK how much they charge for pets but here are two that I think are great. 

Nocturne Acres Kennels German Shepherd Dogs

von Jagenstadt German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

you may find there's not much support for american showline shepherds here. we are in the minority on this board, lolol...

please be very careful, american showlines currently are plagued by health issues, i looked a long, long time for mine and the breeder i chose has now switched to german lines after a lifetime of american lines, because of all the health issues. 

you could start by contacting daphne (andaka) here on this board or by going to their website. daphne has years of experience and may be able to point you in the right direction.

ps...if you meant german showline i misunderstood.


----------



## troy_mia (May 26, 2011)

I just looked up on Oodle to find some breeders websites... And I don't know how reputable breeders are one of the followings :

Puppies FOR SALE, VOM COUCEIRO GERMAN SHEPHERDS Puppies

german shepherd puppies for sale

German Shepherd puppies for sale

Thanks for the info.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I second von Jagenstadt German Shepherd Dogs

He's in Boca.


----------



## troy_mia (May 26, 2011)

I did contact von Jagenstadt; but they didn't have any until May/June. 

I did go to one of the breeders; and it was a good experience. Apart from the pricing on some litter puppies were very high because they were deemed to be show quality .

Only one of litters were in my price range of 1.5k to 2k of which only 2 males only fall in that category. 

Sire : V Franco von Groß-Zünder - German Shepherd Dog

Dam : V Jeannie vom Ödland - German Shepherd Dog

Any opinions and suggestions are welcome; as this is my first time. 

Thanks.

Here are the pictures of the male puppies :


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

zyppi said:


> I second von Jagenstadt German Shepherd Dogs
> 
> He's in Boca.


 
Andrew is a real nice guy and can be trusted. I have known him for years. We did not buy our pup from him, he was to expensive, we thought.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Troy, the breeder that owns those two dogs is one of the tippy-top show winning breeders in the country right now. 

I'm thinking if your goal for your dog is not to win shows but to have a great companion, your best bet might be to go to a breeder that focuses more on breeding all-around dogs that also win shows, rather than breeding top show-winning dogs that might also make good pets, if that makes sense? 

I'm thinking of breeders like Robin Huerta, Vom Tal der Schatten, and Alta-Tollhaus, who produce great all-around dogs that also win shows. None of those are in your area, of course, but they might be able to offer some suggestions?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

katieliz said:


> ...
> please be very careful, american showlines currently are plagued by health issues, i looked a long, long time for mine and the breeder i chose has now switched to german lines after a lifetime of american lines, because of all the health issues.
> ...


could you please elaborate on this? What health issues are they plagued with not affecting other lines. Not arguing, just curious about it.

Thanks!


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

this site is geared to encourage buyers to look at working lines or German showlines and often trash American showlines...I have 2 Am/Can showlines and they are healthy, great tempered, move well, not down on hocks or pasterns, and intelligent. Do your research, go to see the breeder and ask to see the parents and other dogs in the kennel, they should be able to let out any dog for you to see. All should be sound temperment. You should insist on seeing OFA certificate on hips, don't believe well our vet says they are good, or that they move fine so have no problems, demand proof. Ask why they bred the dogs they did??? Ask about dogs in the past from the pedigree?? ASk if they do temperment evaluations, obedience, what do they do with the dogs??? 

There are great dogs in all types, there are great breeders in all types, but sadly there are tons of very poor breeders in all types too. Some people insist all pet sore, BYB dogs come from show lines, not true!!! All good reputable breeders want the dogs to live long healthy lives..and good stable temperment... Good luck but truly research, research, research, and don't fall for the cute puppy, or feel sorry for the bad circumstances one is found in, this pup will live with you for over 10 years!!! be picky!!!!!! You deserve the best, and it isn't how much you pay up front, its the joy and love for ever. and you should find a great pup for the price you mention


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Andrew has a two year old male that he is looking to rehome to a good family if that is something that interests you.


----------



## surrealflane (Jul 29, 2010)

kr16 said:


> Andrew has a two year old male that he is looking to rehome to a good family if that is something that interests you.


Is this offer still standing? I live just south of Boca. We are looking for our second GSD. We can provide references if needed.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

surrealflane said:


> Is this offer still standing? I live just south of Boca. We are looking for our second GSD. We can provide references if needed.


That one has actually been with us for a little over a week now. 

However, Andrew has amazing dogs! I highly recommend his kennel! If you are looking for a great breeder, I would definitely contact him! I met his dogs at his house and talked to him about his program. I absolutely 100% will go back to him for our future shepherds! Very knowledgeable, great person, easy to talk to, and I loved his dogs!

Here's pictures of Duke from his 'P' litter back in Jan 2010:




























von Jagenstadt German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## surrealflane (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I agree with Trudy, if you do the Research it is not hard to find where the highest incidences of health and temperament issues come from. As Trudy says, every type has illnesses and temperament issues, but some type these things will occur more often than others....do your homework. Go out and look at the parents, try to make some shows and trials. One last thing....the quality breeder is more important than the dogs, imo, and by quality I mean knowledgable about the breed and the pitfalls whithin the breed. Do research on breeders who seem to have high satisfaction results.


----------

